# A question of Natural 20 Press' arrangements



## Steve Conan Trustrum (May 27, 2002)

Just wondering how you guys and gals select your writers? Do you approach them or they you? Do they have to bring their own artists to a project or do you have house artists? Are the writers and artists responsible for arranging their own profits or is there a set rate like a "standard" publishing house?


----------



## Morrus (May 28, 2002)

Answers in order: they approach us, either or both,  negotiated case-by-case.

Basically, people come to us with a proposition and we go from there.  Every case is unique.


----------



## Steve Conan Trustrum (May 28, 2002)

Thanks, Morrus, that's always good to keep in mind.

Cheers!


----------

